# Miller Roughneck 2E with an 18 hp Tecumseh with electric start.



## Cowboy

Hey Fellers I was wondering if anyone here is familiar with this model of welder/generator . I am doing some horse trading and would like to know what it might be worth and if the generator is big enough to run things like a refrigerator or waterpump in case of an emergency for backup . Thanks in advance . 

"good working gasoline welder/generator with new leads that I might consider in on a trade.  It is a Miller Roughneck 2E with an 18 hp Tecumseh with electric start.  It is a portable unit that weighs 350#."


----------



## Trakternut

Nice lookin'  unit. I'd say $500 or a bit more. If it's AC only, $500 would be about right. If AC/DC, $6-700.

I'm guessing about a 2000-2500 watt generator, so a fridge wouldn't tax it. You'd have to do some calculating on the waterpump. Read the tag and see what the amperage draw is and go from there.

Welders, usually, aren't really great standby generators. they work in a pinch, but don't have a lot of bottom end power, electrically. I  notice on mine, which is supposed to be a 3000W gen, my power tools don't  have quite the torque that they do running off of my military 2000W genny.


----------



## Cowboy

Trakternut said:


> Nice lookin' unit. I'd say $500 or a bit more. If it's AC only, $500 would be about right. If AC/DC, $6-700.
> 
> I'm guessing about a 2000-2500 watt generator, so a fridge wouldn't tax it. You'd have to do some calculating on the waterpump. Read the tag and see what the amperage draw is and go from there.
> 
> Welders, usually, aren't really great standby generators. they work in a pinch, but don't have a lot of bottom end power, electrically. I notice on mine, which is supposed to be a 3000W gen, my power tools don't have quite the torque that they do running off of my military 2000W genny.


 Cool Thanks TN , I have a 5500 watt genny for emergencys but would like to have one for back up if needed , I'll have to check the stats on the pump because other then a couple of fridges every few hours we dont need much power but would be nice to run the well if needed. 

 I'll no more about it later today or tommorow and will update to wether its AC/DC or not .


----------

